# American Wormy Chestnut Finial Lidded Bowl



## 65GTMustang (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been asked about gluing up stock for turning bowls.  This is possible - The picture below shows one I did a couple of years ago when I first started turning Finial Lidded Bowls.
I got al little carried away on the length of the finial - otherwise it is a fairly nice piece.
 
The base is turned from Cocobolo
The bowl, lid and finial is American Wormy Chestnut.
This is a plain unfinished piece - simple sanded with a bit of wax applied at the time.  It could use a little something to bring back the vivid coloring of the wood.
 
The inside center of the lid has a 1/4 carat faceted Citrine Stone set for an embellishment.  
The top of the Finial as a set Silver Rose.
 
If anyone is interested in the American Wormy Chestnut - I have blanks listed  in the clasified thread area....any custom cut request can be sent via PM.
 
I hope you enjoy checking out the bowl, I would love to hear your feedback....But remember to be kind this was only my 3rd of 4th lidded bowl that I had turned at this point.... 
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## markgum (Feb 1, 2011)

Kevin;
  THAT IS AMAZING.  the recessed lid is spot on.  Wish my lidded bowls look this good.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you,
This was actually my 5 attempt - I just counted them up, I could not recall what order this was made.
For this 55 plus year wood from my Grandfathers old house it finishes up pretty well.
Imagine if you actually apply some type of finish to it?  This is only sanded to 12,000 - Perhaps I should use my Beall Buffing wheel to bring out more life to it.
The AWC is a lot of fun to work with.
I will let you know about different cut possibilities.


----------



## greggas (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice job, have to ask...where do you find a tiny hat like that...did you raid the Monopoly game?


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice work Kevin! that is BAD A$$ looking


----------



## holmqer (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice, I've been playing with lidded bowls recently and have one in the works right now.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Feb 1, 2011)

That tiny hat is a silver component from a bracelet I took apart.
Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------

